

US Homeland Security orders 1.6 BILLION bullets, including hollow-point - ck2
https://marketplace.fedbid.com/fbweb/fbobuyDetails.do?token===wBKxmaVGYR9Kcq5Ajq%2BRH6QAAAAAHeAAgAgTFCGg/FzzqQbJAAyVXBA0Or

======
ck2
More info here:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ralphbenko/2013/03/11/1-6-billio...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ralphbenko/2013/03/11/1-6-billion-
rounds-of-ammo-for-homeland-security-its-time-for-a-national-conversation/)

but that site seems slow to respond right now

~~~
kmack
Interesting article and even more interesting gov. spending

